# Fluke and Porgy regulations for New York



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

The NY DEC has finally announced just minutes ago at 10 a.m. Tuesday (5/6) morning they are making the 2008 Fluke and Porgy regulations official

Fluke: The new 2008 reg's will be:

Four fish per person 

Season runs May 15 and September 1 

Size limit is a 20-1/2 inch es 

Porgy: For recreational anglers from your boat or shore

May 26 to September 26 

10-1/2 inches 

10 fish per person 

Porgy: Aboard Party & Charter Boat there will again be two (2) seasons and bag limits

Season 1

June 15 to Sept. 1 

11 inch size limit 

10 fish per person 

Season 2

Sept. 2 to October 15 

11 inches 

45 fish per person


----------

